# New Friends - La Linea/San Roque/Algecias/Gibraltar



## rosieby (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi 

I am looking to make new friends both male and female young or old in the areas of
Algeciras/San Roque/La Linea and Gibraltar.

If you are in the same boat please get in touch and we can meet for a coffee.

Rosie


----------



## leigh88 (Sep 15, 2014)

*hello*

hi rosie

i am moving to the la linea area the 1st week in november and looking to make friends out there. if your still up for a coffee etc let me know 

leigh


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry to keep saying this today but you do realise that the OP message was 12 months ago - hopefully she has found lots of friends by now!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Taurian said:


> Sorry to keep saying this today but you do realise that the OP message was 12 months ago - hopefully she has found lots of friends by now!!


so maybe the OP will introduce leigh around


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

You never know!!


----------

